# P&O North Sea Ferries



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomes travel at car rates on Saturday & Sunday sailings from Hull to Rotterdam/Zeebrugge with P&O North Sea Ferries in 2009 when booked with the Caravan Club.

There are no length or height supplements and trailers/caravans of any length travel free.

Don


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*p & o ferry*

Hi,just booked P & O Hull to Rotterdam £294 return.This is for car,caravan (7.5Mtr) inside disabled cabin (both ways) and our dog again return.
Saves us over 200 miles on trip south to Dover and as we are heading further south to spain.the route via Belgium and Luxembourg (cheap fuel) is almost the same.
Best is it is different as we have travelled the Calais and Dunkirk route many times.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: p & o ferry*



metblue said:


> Hi,just booked P & O Hull to Rotterdam £294 return.This is for car,caravan (7.5Mtr) inside disabled cabin (both ways) and our dog again return.
> Saves us over 200 miles on trip south to Dover and as we are heading further south to spain.the route via Belgium and Luxembourg (cheap fuel) is almost the same.
> Best is it is different as we have travelled the Calais and Dunkirk route many times.


Hi,

What are the dates of the crossimg please?

Don


----------

